# Duckweed and MBuna



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

Can I plant floating duckweed in my 55 gallon with my rusties and acei's?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

They most likely will eat it and it will get sucked into the filter.


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

Will water lettuce be better for the tank?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Yes, but it will still be eaten.


----------



## Gregory D (Apr 29, 2011)

So are there any floating plants that wont be eaten by cichlids


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Most fish won't eat Anacharis, and you can float it.

EXAMPLE


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Not all cichlids will eat plants and the ones who do are not consistent on what plants they eat. Leaves one at a loss sometimes. I find if there are snail eggs in the plants, fish tear them more. Getting the snails and eggs??? My small Hap ahli strip anarchis but leave anubias alone. Giant val that grows 24" will grow tall and shade the tank if that is what you want. My Africans seem to not bother it. I have a type of ludweigi that grows tall and shades things if I don't cut it.

What the ahli leave of my anarchis


----------

